# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Busco mago zona Sitges Vilanova.

## Kenai

Busco mago para magia de cerca para el dia 20 de Marzo.
Interesados me podeis llamar al telf 615 637766.
Un saludo.

----------


## MagNity

creo que pujoman es de la zona y sino hay más magos de por allí que seguro que podrán ir.

----------


## pujoman

pues si...uno es de vilanova! mañana llamare...saludos!

----------

